# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Na jakiej zasadzie działa aparat ortodontyczny?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam pytanie do zoorientowancyh w tym temacie, może akurat ktoś z Was nosił aparat ortodontyczny. Na jakiej zasadzie on działa. Za bardzo nie wiem jak mi ma zsunąć zęby jesli na końcach żadne druty go nie trzymają.
Czy ktoś mi przyblizy ten temat?

----------


## focus9

Drut, który umieszczony jest w zamkach działa na
żeby z pewna siła i zmusza je aby się ostawiły zgodnie z jego krzywizna. Zauważ,
ze gdy zęby są krzywe to i drut wydaje się krzywy. Ale ten drut ciągle pracuje,
tj. próbuje wrócić do swojego oryginalnego kształtu i robiąc to, ciągnie za sobą
zęby. Na początku z mała silą (cienki drut), potem coraz większa (drut gruby). I
nie ma siły - zęby muszą się ustawić tak jak drut im każe smile Kwestia zasadnicza
to dobre przyklejenie zamków, tak, aby żeby były dociągane do druta odpowiednio.

I tak naprawdę to optymalne położenie zębów jest u każdego człowieka to samo - w
kształcie druta, dlatego wszystkie wady prostują się do takiego samego
optymalnego położenia (no, w skrócie oczywiście smile). I dlatego u każdego
człowieka aparat działa to tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Moim zdaniem wogle nie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja się przymierzam do tego, żeby sobie założyć taki aparacik, ale was jeszcze chciałam dopytać czy znacie może M. Kowalczyk z Galerii Uśmiechu?? jeśli tak będę wdzięczna o info.

----------

